# Any one have tips for finding crappie this time of year?



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Does anyone have any tips for locating crappie this time of year? I've been fishing a lake for about a week and. Half and can't seem to locate the crappie. I'm hammering nice gills but no slabs. I know this lake had an abundant population of bi crappie but I just can't seem to find them. I'm going to scout a little more tomorrow. This lake is relatively shallow averaging 12 ft w a few spots over 20. No weeds and not whole lot of structure that I know of this time of year since it is a draw down lake. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Find a area deep with soft mudd or silt bottom no structure or small areas of structure crappies will school in these areas and roam need to be willing to drill lots of holes and keep moving as you find fish in a hole fish it till they move move to holes till you relocate some fish,if high marks do not seem interested do not waste time on them. Marks near bottom and right off will be best bet. Do not over jig your bait this time of year many fish just want it dead in water with slight twitch every now and then. This pattern has worked well for a few of us at Alum this year so far. If you are at Indian pretty much opposite look for high marks and they will be mostly crappies vertical ice jig in gold and spike has been awesome this season.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Very slow playing has been the key through this ice season so far!!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

No actually I am fishing del. which Troy you should get a kick out of. All my cover is ou of the water! At least I have the jig combo right. I'll keep hunting


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I can point you to a deep underwater structure there that will hold fish. I don't know ice there. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I crappie fish a draw down lake in winter also, but it has been open water last three winters I've fished it. It s shallow now and I'm hoping I can catch them the same place through the ice that I do during winter when lake is not frozen. I know there is structure because I've lost enough jigs when casting with bobber so I would think it would be the same.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

ying6 said:


> I can point you to a deep underwater structure there that will hold fish. I don't know ice there.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ying pm me if you want I will definetly check it out


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

There's a couplr good trees about 100 straight out from the main marina toward center of lake. I believe the east side up from the dam has some deep trees to. 

I have never felt comfortable on ice of a reservoir that has wildly fluctuating water levels.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

We fished a bunch of different areas today. Not much luck so we went back to the spot where we have been getting the gills. Towards dark the crappie started to move in. Got 5 keepers and almost 30 gills in about 3 hrs. Was pretty nice! One crappie my wife got was pushing 14" and was thick and wide! Wanted to stay after dark but didn't have a lantern. Goin back tomorrow. Ice was 8" to 10" every where we went.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

was gonna suggest fishing at night.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

I was thinking about going down to the freezer and finding some.
Nice catch and i hope you didn't freeze out there.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice job man!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

looks like you are doing just fine. Nice fish.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. Yeah today was pretty good. Nope didn't freeze either. Sittin in the shanty w a sweat shirt on with the heater going. Gonna try again tomorrow hope I can get area more crappie I know the gills will be there. C gills were within a ft of the bottom and crappie were 3 to 5 ft down in 9 ft of water. All caught on tungsten jigs w waxies or mousies. They didn't want spikes or plastics.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Got these today same spot same setup. Bite was best midday


----------



## OldSoldier (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice fish! Caught 3 little gills on Friday. Gona try for a whlie to night at dark.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm gonna check it out in the morn and see how I do the. Headed to a goldf course pond that is supposed to have some huge gills!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ice fished for the 1st time today for a cple hrs. thanks to a good buddy for getting me out,hit 5/6 9-12" fat crappies and quite a few dink gills. And buddys hit a couple good crappies and dink gills. They wanted a plain jig with a single wax worm. Fishing a pond in id say 6-8 fow with scattered weeds...
Gonna try again when i can get more time.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Got out for a while today at a couple of ponds at a golf course. Was kinda slow but the fish we got were nice. We got a lot of bass and a few nice gills had one fish break my line and another straighten a hook. Was a decent day all in all. Stopped on the way home and checked the ice at del. it held up pretty good. I'll be back out later this week.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

I thought people tossed the gills back. Nice fishing you've been doing.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I enjoy eating gills especially when you are getting 8-9" fish that are thick. These have very nice fillets.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Takes awhile to clean them but "gills" are the best in my pan!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Whew!! Bluegill like that,taken this time of the year just might be the finest pan frying fish there is. Yellow Perch might be a bit easier to clean but keep them Bream and enjoy them. Nice catch there all the way around.


----------



## OldSoldier (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------

